# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Montipora >  Montipora digitata

## Pedro Azevedo

Montipora digitata

----------


## Diogo Lopes

A minha...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Ricardo Santos

*Cor:* Verde; Amarelo; Laranja; Castanho; Vermelho; Azul; Rosa; Roxo

*Dieta:* Fotosintético e Planctívoro

*Agressividade:* (1- Não agressivo a 5 - Muito agressivo) - 1/2

*Dificuldade:* 1- Fácil a 5 - Para aquariofilos muito experientes) - 3

*Iluminação:* (1- Desnecessária a 5- Iluminação muito forte) - 3

*Corrente:* (1-Muito fraca a 5 - Muito forte) - 3

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos



----------


## Julio Macieira



----------

